# SMOKING TROUT!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Skip Marks and son Phillip and daughter Alex got the perfect day yesterday. The last few trips with them it has been blowing but today the weather was perfect. I started out where I left the trout over the weekend but could not raise bite. Moved just a few miles to another rig in the area that usually produces and boy did it. It took about 10 minutes before we got the first bite and then things just turned on like wildfire and Skip,Alex, and Phillip were Smoking?em. Fishing live Campo shrimp 2 ft under corks the trout were slamming the baits like no tomorrow all 2 to 3 lb trout. These fish were really turned on and fighting super hard like fish twice there size. I was up and down the boat netting fish as fast as I could. It did not take long before the limit and 120 qt box was full. AWESOME ACTION! We headed to the marsh on the way in and made a few stops to get 4 redfish for skip to make his favorite dish <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">Redfish Court</st1:address></st1:Street>-bouillon and headed in before the heat set in.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The fishing has really turned on this past week so if you would RATHER BE FISHING give me a call and get in on the action.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Scoutmaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome time. Were you on flats or in the canal? And do you have that redfish recipe you mentioned?


----------

